# Do freckles go away with age?



## Dale Mabry (Dec 24, 2004)

If not, Lindsay Lohan puts on a shitload of make up, I just saw a pic of her from when she was a kid and she was plastered with them.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 24, 2004)

i don't like her.

she posed nude on the cover of the latest entertainment weekely


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 24, 2004)

n i think it depends on the person.  i had freckles but i dont' anymore.  tit has some but more sprinkle up whenever she's been in teh sun


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 24, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> n i think it depends on the person.  i had freckles but i dont' anymore.  tit has some but more sprinkle up whenever she's been in teh sun




On her boobs?


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 24, 2004)

no, on her face


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Dec 24, 2004)

linsey still has some she weres a shit load of makeup


----------



## LAM (Dec 24, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> no, on her face



she has a face ?   

I wonder when Wilmer started tapping that ass ?


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 24, 2004)

she has a shitload of freckles and not just on her face..kinda nasty..but she's still hot


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 24, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> she has a shitload of freckles and not just on her face..kinda nasty..but she's still hot



You mean on her nanner nanner.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 25, 2004)

I'd hit it.


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 25, 2004)

Shes hot, nice size juggs.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 25, 2004)

She's a natural redhead isn't she? and every redhead I've ever seen is covered with freckles.  Maybe she's been getting skin treatments or getting spray-on tans to camoflauge the ones she has.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 25, 2004)

that's funny.  look what happens when you connect the dots


----------



## Vieope (Dec 25, 2004)

_Come on, she is beautiful. _


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 25, 2004)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 25, 2004)

i used to like her when she was innocent. now that she is a slut its just not as fun.

like in that movie "mean girls" dam she was hot! you know "The innocent school girl type." I didn't stop talking about her for weeks my gf was so pissed off after she dragged me to that movie  well atleast she doesn't drag me to stupid movies anymore


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 25, 2004)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> i used to like her when she was innocent. now that she is a slut its just not as fun.
> 
> like in that movie "mean girls" dam she was hot! you know "The innocent school girl type." I didn't stop talking about her for weeks my gf was so pissed off after she dragged me to that movie  well atleast she doesn't drag me to stupid movies anymore


lol...taught her didnt it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 25, 2004)

she hasn't taken me to a movie since


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 25, 2004)

I thought spears was hot when she first started too until she became a slut. Sad...


----------



## Mudge (Dec 25, 2004)

Depends dude, mine have varied through the years. Its a melanin issue, so its not exactly a yes/no answer.


----------



## Shae (Dec 25, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> that's funny.  look what happens when you connect the dots



She freakin still shopps in the little girls section!  She now has big ta-tas and she still dresses in 9 year old cloths!


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 26, 2004)

Yeah She's hot but her boobs had one hell of a growth spurt in like a two month period


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 26, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I thought spears was hot when she first started






You mean when she was 13.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 26, 2004)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Yeah She's hot but her boobs had one hell of a growth spurt in like a two month period


it was more like two hours.  Surgery very rarely takes two months to do


----------

